
When is an Erlang iolist an iovec? - luu
http://www.cipht.net/2017/01/15/when-is-an-iolist-an-iovec.html
======
rdtsc
[http://www.erlangpatterns.org/iolist.html](http://www.erlangpatterns.org/iolist.html)

This is also a very good introduction to how iolists work in Erlang:

[http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2009/01/common-erlang-
mi...](http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2009/01/common-erlang-
misconceptions.html)

Starts with:

\---

There is a common saying that Erlangs I/O layer is slow. Bullshit.

\---

I recommend all of Jespers' blog entries. The newer ones are here:
[https://medium.com/@jlouis666](https://medium.com/@jlouis666)

This is another article focused on Elixir, but same idea applies:

[https://www.bignerdranch.com/blog/elixir-and-io-lists-
part-1...](https://www.bignerdranch.com/blog/elixir-and-io-lists-
part-1-building-output-efficiently/)

~~~
brightball
That Big Nerd Ranch post was eye opening for me.

------
wiz21c
I know what a nihilist, a populist, an evangelist, a violonist, are... But an
iolist ? What's that ? :-)

~~~
eximius
A believer in Asgorath, the True Dragon of the Forgotten Realms?

